# caadx



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey,

I am looking at getting a CAADX and maybe trying cross racing this fall. I'm wondering how the maintenance will be with the bb30 on a cross bike. I have bb30 on my supersix and CAAD10. I can keep the creak out as long as I relube with PL-1000 a couple times a season. 

Anyone have any experience to comment on? 

Thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Never had any issues on cross bikes and mountain bikes with BB30... People who have issues often don't use enough grease, good grease. I use Phil Wood grease and put plenty of it in the BB shell before installing the bearings, I also grease every bearing surfaces, then the spindle, spindle to crankarms interface, mounting bolts... And tighten correctly, then wipe the excess grease that got out. Also check that any water has a way to get out of the BB shell (good idea to check that after a muddy race) but coating the bearing seats and the bearing themselves, even the side facing in, does a good job of avoiding the bearings to die too soon or of having dirt creaping between any surfaces that might creak...


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks, thats pretty much what I do with the Park water proof grease. I assume you are you using Phil's water proof grease. I havent tried it, its 2x as much as the park stuff, but after reading all of your posts, I have to believe its worth it.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

no issues with the BB30 creaking on my CAADX with the FSA Omega crankset.

my buddy's CAAD-something (road) with the FSA SL-K crankset does creak. He's also 230 lbs (vs me being 185)


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome, caadx it is.


----------

